# Latest craigslist find



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I inconsistently keep an eye on craigslist to see what HO slot related wonders might be out there. This week I was first in line on a nicely kept AFX set with a remarkably well preserved box.











Good stuff inside. Paper/cardboard structures in real good condition...























An older Tyco... I don't have any of these...












And some AFX, which I can't seem to get enough of...











Including a #29 Chevelle, which I've been wanting...











And they seem to be lightly used, so I'm real happy. 











All for 35 clams. Is this a great country, or what?!

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!! Never seen that 29 Chevelle before!! You stepped in something good, that's for sure!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NICE HAUL!!!!

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, very nice haul. Congrats on keeping this hobby alive. I'd hate to see it thrown away.


----------



## nasty23 (Sep 15, 2010)

man ur lucky wish i could find stuff like that on craigslist


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rolls said:


> I inconsistently keep an eye on craigslist to see what HO slot related wonders might be out there. This week I was first in line on a nicely kept AFX set with a remarkably well preserved box.
> 
> All for 35 clams. Is this a great country, or what?!
> 
> ...


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Ya,good score!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Good Deal. Some nice stuff there. Bring em back to life. Dave.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The cars are fab for sure -- love the wheel choice on the Chevelle also! Nice!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Haul.Way to go!!!
>Tom<


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice score.I always loved the Javelin in that color combo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, I like that color combo on the Javelin, too. And I just saw a #29 Chevelle like this in red/white/blue bid up to $39.99 on ebay yesterday.... who knew?? But heck, I didn't buy it to sell it, so it doesn't matter all that much. I just like the cars and condition of the set, so I'm plenty happy! 

In fact, it's motivating me to get back to work on the track, which is a little bit torn apart for some maintenance/upgrade work, so I can get to testing and tuning these beauties.

Thanks all!

Rolls


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AWESOME find. I just picked up one of those Chevelles not long ago after years of wanting one. And the Jav with that paint is another I am on the lookout for.

hey, the box says Magna-Sonic... are the little growly boxes there and do they work? I have a couple of them around; it seems the only car it really sounds right on is the Baja Bug. LOL.

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sharp eyes, as usual, Rick. I haven't looked yet! I'm thinking that two will be Magna-Sonic, because they match the cars pictured on the box pretty well. I'm excited to find out, but I'm forcing myself to wait. 

I need do some cutting and sawing on the track to get a few too many loose ends tied up. Only then will I treat myself to pulling that box out from under my bed and doing some test driving and tune up work. Of course I'll update this thread with the news once I get my self-imposed to-do list knocked out.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

The Chevelle and the Javelin paint schemes are both Magna-Sonic exclusive. It also appears both cars have their "fart maker" boxes as well....they can be seen through the "side view" pic.......in the windows.

Nice find BTW!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I see the "fart maker" boxes now that you point them out - very keen observation, SCJ! Good info on the paint schemes, too. Much appreciated!

Rolls


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Great job! I love these "Latest Find Threads".

Randy.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Very nice!!!*

Very nice...

I scored a U-Turn car with a cracked chassis for $1...

Scott


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

noddaz said:


> Very nice...
> 
> I scored a U-Turn car with a cracked chassis for $1...
> 
> Scott


LOL....I'll give ya a buck and a quarter for it


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Javelin!*

As i mentioned in an earlier post about liking that Javelin color combo.I went searching ebay to see what i could find.I was lucky enough to score this lot of cars for what i thought was a good price.The lot includes one of those blue/black Javelins.I have not received the cars yet but these are the pics from the auction.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

do you want to trade or sell the pickup?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*FallGuy!*



alpink said:


> do you want to trade or sell the pickup?


PM sent


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*FallGuy!*

The seller clearly noted this truck was not perfect.I was after the Javelin.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, PM returned. no worries. thanx.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang. I was interested in it too


----------



## penly (Aug 27, 2011)

I was lucky enough to score this lot of cars for what i thought was a good price.The lot includes one of those blue/black Javelins.I have not received the cars yet but these are the pics from the auction.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

penly said:


> I was lucky enough to score this lot of cars for what i thought was a good price.The lot includes one of those blue/black Javelins.I have not received the cars yet but these are the pics from the auction.


I thought RZ won the auction??? RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, confusing? LOL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

RiderZ said:


> As i mentioned in an earlier post about liking that Javelin color combo.I went searching ebay to see what i could find.I was lucky enough to score this lot of cars for what i thought was a good price.The lot includes one of those blue/black Javelins.I have not received the cars yet but these are the pics from the auction.


If the Corvettes have the brown colored shield on a 440X2 chassis, they are probably the wide gap armature from Tyco. These arms seem to have more torque than the regular Tyco narrow gap without losing any top end. I won a lot of races with that armature.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

so did you part with the pick up or ?!?!?!?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*FallGuy*

Hey all-i did receive the cars.The Javelin i wanted is mint & in perfect condition.The two Tyco Corvettes are also mint.They are what i believe to be the 440 chassis.The have the rear guide pin also.I have not seen these before on the Tyco chassis.Now for the FallGuy pickup.The body is in excellent condition other than the small dent in the drivers side door.Also the side vent window post is cracked.What a shame as over all it is in good shape.The chrome is real good and the hood sticker is perfect.Heres a few pics on the truck body.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am still interested in the pickup truck.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

PM sent. I have two running A/FX Magnatraction chassis.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

So Al did you get it? Hope so.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

plymouth, it is enroute as are the AFX chassis to Rider. sorry I got to the truck first. it happens. perhaps there will be another opportunity that I will not be prepared to take advantage of. you are a good sport and I am happy to be able to converse with you as such.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I was read the riot act from mr.plymouth71.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well Rider You said that Al offered me first shot. Then you told me you had a better offer and cancelled our dealing before a deal was done. Al had first dibs, I had no problem with that. The problem I had was your actions. I'm glad it was Al that got it and not a third party, which would really have been assinine. I'll find another Fall guy truck somewhere else.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Well Rider You said that Al offered me first shot. Then you told me you had a better offer and cancelled our dealing before a deal was done. Al had first dibs, I had no problem with that. The problem I had was your actions. I'm glad it was Al that got it and not a third party, which would really have been assinine. I'll find another Fall guy truck somewhere else.


Apparently a sincere apology was'nt enough.It was my property & my decision to sell to whom i choose.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I got the truck today, thank you. I hope this misunderstanding about the transaction can be overcome and everyone continue to be friends.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

If it was a sincere apology it shouldn't have been brought up in public. 
Nuff said.


----------

